# My Doc Holliday Special



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

My Uberti made Cimarron Arms Doc Holliday Special.
45 Colt SA, 3 1/2 barrel, tru ivory birdshead grips. Stainless
Came with a matching coffin handled dagger and a shoulder rig to carry both.
Unkei


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sweet..........


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got one of those and it's Uberti cousin. The grip shape is what sold me on these guns. Too bad Colt didn't make them that way.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

I first saw the DH Specials in the late 90s. Do you know how long/yrs of production they were manfactured and when your's was made


----------



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

Well..without looking up the serial number..no. But....I ordered mine when they were first announced, so it’s early for sure. There were supposed to be only 500 made..but...I buy the Guns Of The Old West magazine..and they are still advertised as being available. I have a nice Mernickle brown leather crossdraw holster for it and would love to carry it..but the darn thing weighs 2 1/2 lbs. Ah..,back then men were men. LOL!
Unkei


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Unkei said:


> Well..without looking up the serial number..no. But....I ordered mine when they were first announced, so it's early for sure. There were supposed to be only 500 made..but...I buy the Guns Of The Old West magazine..and they are still advertised as being available. I have a nice Mernickle brown leather crossdraw holster for it and would love to carry it..but the darn thing weighs 2 1/2 lbs. Ah..,back then men were men. LOL!
> Unkei


You have the limited addition version. It should be numbered on the bottom of the grip between numbers 1 and 500. Mine does not, and did not come with the dagger and holster. It has "Doc Holliday" engraved on the back strap. My other gun is a Uberti "Bird's head" of which I changed the grip frame to the Cimmaron "Thunderer" version. Being they are SA "five shooter's" I rarely carry them. Of course you can carry it safely with six if you push the cylinder pin all the way in. Not very practical. Although I have carried the "Doc Holliday" in a shoulder holster on occasion along with a semi auto on my belt. I've never carried the Uberti, it's too nice for holster wear.


----------



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

Well...I done been cheated! Mine says No 602! I just never thought to look! Silly me! Did come with the Shoulder Rig and the Dagger though! Oh well...I still like it..just a bit disappointed in human nature, though having been a cop for 36 years..I should not be surprised. LOL! Still too dang heavy to carry though! When I want something a bit lighter, I carry one of my 4 NAA Mini Revolvers, a Beretta 950 BS, a Sig P238,or one of my slightly heavier Bond Arms Derringers!
Unkei


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Unkei said:


> *Well...I done been cheated! Mine says No 602!* I just never thought to look! Silly me! Did come with the Shoulder Rig and the Dagger though! Oh well...I still like it..just a bit disappointed in human nature, though having been a cop for 36 years..I should not be surprised. LOL! Still too dang heavy to carry though! When I want something a bit lighter, I carry one of my 4 NAA Mini Revolvers, a Beretta 950 BS, a Sig P238,or one of my slightly heavier Bond Arms Derringers!
> Unkei





> "I read an article several years ago about this gun and set that comes with it. The article said there were only going to be 500 of these made, ever. I ordered one from my dealer and when I went to pick it up the dealer mentioned he had ordered three sets. I promptly bought the other two and gave one to one of my sons for Christmas one year. These are very high quality guns and the knives in each set have the same serial number as the gun. The price has risen substantially since I bought mine. A very beautiful gun and accessory package for sure".
> 
> "I got lucky a few years back and got one of the 500 Doc Holliday Specials made."
> 
> "For sale I have number 87 of 500 made Cimarron Arms Doc Holliday Thunderer. Caliber is 45lc. Comes with left handed shoulder holster and serial numbered dagger."


Maybe not? They may have resumed production of the numbered sets? I saw one on-line advertised for sale it was numbered 504 and the dagger had the same number as the gun. It was my understanding that they initially made only 500 sets. Check to see if the dagger has the same number as the revolver. That would indicate to me that they've resumed production for a limited time and for a set number of guns. Maybe extended it to 750 or 1000? As to how many, I really don't know?

My gun only has it's serial number under the frame and forward of the trigger guard. There are no production numbers at the bottom of the grip frame. The back strap has "Doc Holiday" engraved on it. My local gun dealer had the set available a few years ago and indeed at that time they were only making 500 of the sets. At any rate I doubt they'd put a production number on a gun or set they intended to mass produce.

Mine had a poorly fitted grip frame that wasn't square with the frame. It also had a stripped screw because of that. The holes didn't line up and they forced the screw in anyway. :smt018 Luckily it was only the screw that was stripped and not the frame. I was able to square it up and order a new screw and it went together fine.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Some yrs back I passed on that deal (gun, rig, knife) for $800, should I be kicking myself??


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

lewwallace said:


> Some yrs back I passed on that deal (gun, rig, knife) for $800, should I be kicking myself??


I guess that would all depend on how bad you want one now and how many are available for sale? The gun alone now sells for round $775. The complete set (gun, rig, knife) around $1200. So I guess you could say that you would have made around $400 on your $800 investment should you decide to sell. I passed on one of those sets a few years back too as I was only interested in the gun. Later on just the gun turned up and I bought it. I usually just buy what I like and not worry too much about its future value. You can drive yourself crazy just trying to speculate on what the future may hold for any given item. So I guess if you were to spend the $1200 now the question would be whether you'll make $600 on that $1200 investment in the future? Obviously that would all depend on supply and demand especially demand. If there's too few on the market and the demand is great you'll do pretty well.

I've been in the car hobby for a few decades and found that at least with cars what's in demand and popular one year may not be the next. Muscle cars have been holding their own for awhile now. But that all could change when the next generation gets into the hobby then rice rockets and tuners may be the next big thing. Myself? I like the cars of the 1930's restored to original condition. They're not getting the prices that they used to as the muscle cars have taken over amongst collectors and those who are in it as an investment. Fools they are. I bought and restored the one's I have just because I like them, enjoy them and have no plans of getting rid of them. I've seen fully restored Model A Ford's going for under $15,000. You can easily put double that into one of those cars and that's doing most of the work yourself. Depending on the condition you bought it in of course. In most cases you're better off finding one already done. If you've got to pay somebody else to do all of the work it's really not practical at all. Cars and with most collectible items, values can fluctuate depending on the interest generated at any given time. Auctions don't help either as that all boils down to how much two individuals are willing to pay for any particular item.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow TaT sending me notifications of almost 4yr old posts..WTF????

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lewwallace said:


> Wow TaT sending me notifications of almost 4yr old posts..WTF????
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk



Sorry. But, it is because you use Tapatalk. Other people have reported the same thing when using Tapatalk. This forum and Tapatalk are not compatible any longer.

I made an announcement about it here, after checking with our software IT people: Tapatalk Users and this Forum


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you for the response/explanation.
Anything to be done for it?!?!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lewwallace said:


> Thank you for the response/explanation.
> Anything to be done for it?!?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Not according to the IT people. I asked.

Apparently the company that runs all these forums modifies the original software. And, Tapatalk doesn't do many updates. 

People using Tapatalk keep bouncing threads that are years old. And they are telling me they are seeing these old threads as new threads.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You should try it on a browser on your phone. The site does shift a bit for phone software. So, you don't have to zoom in and move the screen around. It accomodates phones natively


----------

